

Ask HN: How is /ask generated? - penisvagina

On the submission page, there doesn&#x27;t seem to be any place to semantically designate the submission as an &quot;ask&quot; link, so does the &#x2F;ask page just list all the submissions that match some regex, like &#x2F;^[a-zA-Z]+ HN: &#x2F;?
======
gus_massa
The submit for has three fields: Title, Url and Text.

If you put anything in the Text field, then the Url information disappears and
the submission is added to the /ask list (and to the normal list).

The Title doesn’t matter. It’s usual to put “Ask HN:” for general questions,
“Ask PG:” for questions to pg and “Show HN:” for personal projects. But the
Tittle doesn’t affect whether the submission goes or doesn’t go to the /ask
page.

------
jenjenhar
seems to be more complicated than that

if you put "why blah blah ... " as title that seems to also get put into Ask
HN

